# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  مشكلة نمط الشبكة  ساسمونج7582

## nizar74

*جهاز سامسونج 7582 شريحتين
يرفض تغير وضع نمط الشبكة*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*عند التغيير اذ كان يحول الشبكة على شكل دائري مكرس اعمل repair network بoctoplus اوz3x او spt*

----------

